# Rahmen Sundance Titanal, Vintage, 49cm, 19,5"



## DeltaElite (11. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231013427459?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

